# Master degree



## Dry (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm from Egypt and I want to apply for master degree in mechanical engineering but I wonder if there's a scholarship that could endure the tuition fees and the living expenses. if it's exist; I want to know how to apply for them ,conditions and eligibility criteria. anyone can help please?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You could start by looking on the university websites. They sometimes offer scholarships to overseas students.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Masters degrees are considered professional degrees and as such scholarships are almost completely unheard of. The theory is that the degree will increase your salary so you are supposed to pay to fund it......as your Bachlors is enough to get a job, you just want a better paying job.


----------

